# NEW DVD replacement drive for Humax



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just had success replacing my Humax DRT800 DVD burner with a Pioneer DRV-111D works great and SI recognize the model of the drive. Paid $40 at TigerDirect.com + shipping. This is a current unit so there should no problem getting them. (You still can not use +r or +rw disks to save)


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Great news! Thanks for the info.


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the model number is DVR-111D (rather than DRV...). I saw them available at Newegg for $29.99 and they are currently in stock.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Has any one tried this drive in a Pioneer TiVo? I'd be most interested in hearing a success story.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cdeckert219 said:


> I think the model number is DVR-111D (rather than DRV...). I saw them available at Newegg for $29.99 and they are currently in stock.


You are correct it is DVR. Somebody on E-Bay wants a lot of money for them, he was not successful see Here


----------



## TivoRulesAll (May 25, 2006)

All the Pioneer CODE DVR-1xx (108,109,110,111) DVD burners I have tried work fine. Like DVD burners of all varieties, these are tempermental, so if the first one doesn't work, don't assume it is the brand, it may be that particular device.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Somebody said they had to buy 24 units from China to find ones to work, see the posting Here


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

What is the best method to install the replacement drive? I have tried to push it in from the back but it is a really tight fit. Did you have to remove the front control panel?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

magnumis said:


> What is the best method to install the replacement drive? I have tried to push it in from the back but it is a really tight fit. Did you have to remove the front control panel?


The way to replace the drive is to remove the front panel and the drive will slid out with the wings still attached.


----------



## jules49ers (Sep 1, 2007)

"The way to replace the drive is to remove the front panel and the drive will slid out with the wings still attached."

Not true for the DRT800! Get a Torx T-10. This is the size you'll need to remove both the cover and the "wings." The wings will NOT fit through the front panel -- try this and you're sure to do some damage to your unit. YOU DO NOT NEED TO REMOVE THE FRONT PANEL! I learned this the hard way. The replacement burner will fit through from the inside of the unit with a little bit of wiggling... don't force it and take your time. Remember to ground yourself.

Torx T-9 is needed to remove/replace the hard drive on the DRT800.


----------



## cleo42 (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay so maybe I'm just stupid, but I am having some serious problems. I took off the top and pulled out the old dvd player, but can't get the new one in. Someone said to just "wiggle it a little" and that is sooo not working. I also can't figure out how to get the front panel off to try it that way. Can someone help me please? Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cleo42 said:


> Okay so maybe I'm just stupid, but I am having some serious problems. I took off the top and pulled out the old dvd player, but can't get the new one in. Someone said to just "wiggle it a little" and that is sooo not working. I also can't figure out how to get the front panel off to try it that way. Can someone help me please? Thanks!


To take of the front panel remove the hard drive; remove the two screws at each edge of the front panel from the back; remove the cable from the power supply; remove the two (or 3 if DRT800) cables under the hard drive; push up on the four clips on the top of the front panel to release them from the metal frame and the panel will open from the top then disconnect from the bottom two clips. If you have problems PM me and i will walk you through it on the phone.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone tested any other confirmed working drives for this drt800 humax?

I have a problem i think is related to the burner (altho mine had VERY little use) I thought my hard drive was going bad but realized i ONLY have a rebooting issue when i insert a dvd, if i manually take the tivo apart and remove the dvd the tivo works great for days weeks months, but the moment i stick a dvd into it the unit starts into a vicious rebooting cycle.

If i then take the unit apart and remove the disc (with a paperclip) since the eject buttons do nothing as the unit reboots, once i plug it back in with no disc everything again is fine over and over I have tested this, tivo works great until i insert a disc, so im thinking the burner is goofed up or something, looked for the dvr-111D mentioned above and the DVR-115D mentioned/confirmed working in other threads here, at newegg but they are both not available anymore.

Curious if anyone has tried the newer versions of drives with success or not

DVR-116D
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023

or

DVR-1910
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827129028

Also curious if anyone has had the rebooting cycle like I have occur with a drt800 after inserting a dvd, guessing its gotta be the dvd drive, but just would like some confirm if it has happened to anyone else.

Bill


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 27, 2002)

I ordered thd dvd-116DBK (black version) from newegg, will report back if it works in my humax or not for others as reference...

Bill


----------



## ryan87500 (Nov 30, 2004)

FTLOSM said:


> I ordered thd dvd-116DBK (black version) from newegg, will report back if it works in my humax or not for others as reference...
> 
> Bill


Very interested to see if it works. My BB extended warranty was expiring in a few days so I sent my unit it for repair for the DVD drive. We will see if they do anything or just offer me a credit. I am debating if I would want to get rid of it and exchange it for a HD unit if they offer the credit.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 27, 2002)

Got my Pioneer dvd-116DBK today, did a few things before putting it in,

First off re-tested the humax drive with a brand new dvd (disc worked) loaded ok played ok, let it go and flipped around thru scenes all no troubles, then stuck in a blockbuster movie not too bad but did have scratches on it, and sure enough reboot cycle started.

So took that dvd out retried MY unscratched dvd it worked, retried blockbuster dvd (reboot cycle again). SO looks like my humax drive "sorta works still" just is really picky on discs.

Then I unplugged it all put my pioneer in there rebooted all was good, recognized drive, commands to open and close disc from menu system worked, played my unscratched dvd no problems, played my blockbuster dvd no problems, then the REAL test, my daughters Barbie disc (that thing is scratched up good), played it fine...

Last test for this drive was to confirm if i stuck a blank dvd in if it would see it and record programs, then test the disc out on other machine in house, i recorded an episode of ultimate fighter all went well, plays back fine in the humax, also plays in the livingroom dvd player.









So my tests are complete and for me on my DRT800 Humax this Pioneer dvd-116DBK worked like a charm (cheaper than a new "official" dvd drive for this humax).

This is the one I bought from newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023

Bill


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for doing your "homework" and sharing the results! I'm not having any problems, but have been thinking about getting a backup burner just in case. Cool!:up:


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 27, 2002)

No problem on that, glad i got mine fully working again here 

DANG i just clicked and saw newegg has this for 22 bucks now, i JUST paid 29 for it oh well still worth it.

Bill


----------



## deadtrout (Jan 1, 2009)

I cracked open my Humax DRT400 and replaced the stock DVD-R drive with a new DVR-116DBK. I'm playing a DVD that is scuffed pretty badly and it's showing no signs of any freezing/stuttering. This disc was completely unplayable in the original DVD drive.

On the downside, I'm hearing a pretty loud constant "wooosh" coming from the DVD drive. It sounds like the DVD is constantly spinning at 10x rather than playing the DVD at the normal 1x. The disc is now about 45 minutes in and isn't showing any signs of ever transitioning to a lower spin rate. This may be a deal-breaker for me. 

FTLOSM, are you experiencing this? Have you come up with a fix? 

I wonder if there is a way to hardware limit the speed to 1x or 2x. 

Thanks,
-Terry


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 27, 2002)

Yeah mine has that highspin sound too it is louder than the original drive, but I was just happy to get my unit working again for $25.

For the first few days my unit was taken apart and it was easy to hear, now that it is all back together again the noise is much less, I guess too it depends on how your unit is housed, mine is in a shelf unit so that probably blocks the noise pretty well on all sides but the front etc.

I did run into a minor problem about 3-4 dvds into using it once I did put it in the system fully and closed it up, the front tray door of the pioneer kept catching on the humax dvd door when discs were trying to go in, i could have probably adjusted things inside to make it work (screws mounts etc) but i just snapped the black pioneer front door plate off that fixed it fine (no more catching on the humax flap door now).

Bill


----------

